# Ha insistit que / en què no pararan



## dalfo

La secretària d'estat ha insistit (*que / en què*), no pararan fins a aconseguir la igualtat.

¿Quina i per què?


----------



## Agró

La secretària d'estat ha insistit *que*   no pararan fins a aconseguir la igualtat.

No he trobat cap referència gramatical però als diccionaris es poden trobar exemples:

_Mes prou la mare insistí *que *seria un recort fi de sa filla._
_Jo li deia que em trobava bé, però ella insistí *que *em veia magre, sense color, els ulls enfonsats [...]._


----------



## Penyafort

En català, aquests verbs que regeixen un complement preposicional perden la preposició quan no van seguits d'un sintagma nominal sinó d'una proposició (és a dir, d'una frase).

La secretària d'estat *ha insistit en* el propòsit d'aconseguir la igualtat. (< insistir + en + sintagma nominal) ​La secretària d'estat *ha insistit* _en_ *que* no pararan fins a aconseguir la igualtat. (< insistir + que + frase) ​​Si no m'erro, però, la darrera gramàtica admet la forma _preposició + què _en registres informals, atès que bona part dels parlants no fan la caiguda de la preposició.

La secretària d'estat ha insistit _*en què*_ no pararan...    _ si és informal_​


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Si no m'erro, però, la darrera gramàtica admet la forma _preposició + què _en registres informals, atès que bona part dels parlants no fan la caiguda de la preposició.
> 
> La secretària d'estat ha insistit _*en què*_ no pararan... _ si és informal_


Es pot dir que això és una castellanització del català? Perque sembla ser-ho.


----------



## RIU

Circunflejo said:


> Es pot dir que això és una castellanització del català? Perque sembla ser-ho.



Així ho he entès jo; a veure què diuen els experts.


----------



## dalfo

La veritat és que no em sona gens bé sense preposició.


----------



## Doraemon-

dalfo said:


> La veritat és que no em sona gens bé sense preposició.


Influència del castellà, supose, tots caiem en alguna.
A mi amb preposició em sona com un "tinc que...", a estructura purament castellana. El català/valencià és com el francès, en això.


----------



## tenienteramires

Les preposicions "en", "amb", "de" i "a" solament poden anar davant de "que" quan vol dir "la qual" o "el qual" i s'accentua (què): el ganivet amb què menges. En qualsevol altre cas, s'elimina. Així és com es fa en les altres llengües romàniques llevat del castellà. 

De tota manera en la nova gramàtica s'accepta el manteniment de les preposicions i es recomana en registres menys formals: ha insistit en que no pararan. Recorda que només s'accentua quan vol dir "el qual" o "la qual".


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Es pot dir que això és una castellanització del català? Perque sembla ser-ho.



Em jugaria un pèsol que sí. Dubtaria potser més si hagués estat a l'inrevès, però generació espontània per evolució d'una introducció de la preposició és poc probable.


tenienteramires said:


> De tota manera en la nova gramàtica s'accepta el manteniment de les preposicions i es recomana en registres menys formals: ha insistit en que no pararan. Recorda que només s'accentua quan vol dir "el qual" o "la qual".



Estic tan avesat a accentuar el _que _rere preposició que ni m'hi havia fixat; efectivament, en aquest cas, l'accent no té raó de ser.


----------



## Circunflejo

A més, a més de exemples d'ús d'aquest segle, he trobat alguns exemples d'ús antics:


> Mes, això no obstant, la costum ha insistit en que lo patge qu' alsi la cortina de la porta que dona entrada al llibre, sia una persona per l' autor escullida [...]


 Divagacions, Josep Lassarte, 1881.


> [...]; pero un parent de la nuvia ha insistit en que deixés fer al senyor Francisco [...]


Almanach de la Esquella de la Torratxa, Any VIII, 1896, p. 24.


> [...], ha insistit en que les Despulles reyals del Rey En Jaume, siguin trasladades al cenobi de Poblet


 Lo Camp de Tarragona. Periódich Catalanista. Any 8. Núm 335. Dissapte 12 de Janer de 1907, p. 1.


----------

